# What is he?



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thoughts or ideas on what all is mixed into our new little guy....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Border collie x Aussie mix. He's lovely!! The petfinder pics didn't do him justice :wub:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Border collie x Aussie mix. He's lovely!! The petfinder pics didn't do him justice :wub:


Thanks.  Gotta admit those puppy wipes helped. I'll be giving him a bath in a few min because he still smells like the pound. Poor baby.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's beautiful. Remember to not use ivermectin or immodium on him w/out first getting that MDR1 gene ruled out. "White feet, don't treat!"


----------



## Touch of Gray (Dec 14, 2011)

How big is he? Without knowing his size I would guess lab x border collie. Cool dog!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think he has border collie in him too-he's very cute


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I see lab and border collie.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> He's beautiful. Remember to not use ivermectin or immodium on him w/out first getting that MDR1 gene ruled out. "White feet, don't treat!"


OMG Thank you! I didn't know this!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's got tan "points" on his legs like an Aussie.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He's very cute! 

I see border collie, lab and probably some other breeds mixed in. I don't see aussie. 

Border collies can be tri-colored too!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Clean puppy just had his first bath. I'm not sure how big he is exactly he won't hold still long enough for me to measure him.  but he is little next to my shepherd.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

BowWowMeow said:


> He's very cute!
> 
> I see border collie, lab and probably some other breeds mixed in. I don't see aussie.
> 
> Border collies can be tri-colored too!


He has some wavy fur. The very tip of his tail has a cute curl of fur.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

BC, Lab...He's a cutie! I don't see any Aussie either.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Age?
Take a look at my What is She post.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Age?
> Take a look at my What is She post.


My guy is just a baby, 4 months. I just saw your picture, she is adorable. Love the ears.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I finally wore him out.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

some sort of terrier, like a Jack Russell, black Lab and something else. Very Cute!! I don't see Aussie.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I would say he definitely has some border collie in him.
Very cute boy btw! =)
What's his name?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like a Lab/Border Collie Mix. Totally cute!!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Well after spending day 2 with Ivan, I believe there is some Border Collie, and maybe some Lab, I can absolutely positively say there is some michievousness and a whole lot of trouble thrown into the mix. :wub:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Revising my thoughts about what all is in his mix... He totally just did the pointer thing. Went still and lifted the one paw. It was so cute! Also in the pictures he looks very black but he has a lot of brown in him as well.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Our (purebred) Basset girl used to point, too. It isn't as much an indication of their breed as much as just something that they do


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax will occasionally do the pointer thing. Hello!! Excuse me! You are NOT a bird dog! It's pretty funny...and usually when she spots birds. lol


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My lab points naturally and I definitely see lab in there which also explains mischievousness.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Jax will occasionally do the pointer thing. Hello!! Excuse me! You are NOT a bird dog! It's pretty funny...and usually when she spots birds. lol


Haha my shepherds didn't do this. This is the first dog I've had actually do it. It was so cute.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Zoeys mom said:


> My lab points naturally and I definitely see lab in there which also explains mischievousness.


Ahh.. I've never had lab mixed in before, this is new, but I like it. He is one smart little dude.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Our (purebred) Basset girl used to point, too. It isn't as much an indication of their breed as much as just something that they do


Cool, thanks. I've never had a dog do this before.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, we saw Savannah do it when she found a bird in one of our outdoor bushes! 
Very strange. And she is 100% Basset, nothing else in there.

I think like anything, they took a skill a dog already had and honed it in and bred for it, in Pointers.

I see a lot of brown/tan in your pup, too, Shepherdmom.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Yeah, we saw Savannah do it when she found a bird in one of our outdoor bushes!
> Very strange. And she is 100% Basset, nothing else in there.
> 
> I think like anything, they took a skill a dog already had and honed it in and bred for it, in Pointers.
> ...


LOL maybe some shepherd in there?


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I love mutts. I see sporting dog and shep. What kinds are any ones guess. But it s a going to be a smart dog, with a good amount of energy, with a love to learn, and a need for it's people. Thats my guess. 

Could be aussie lab mix with a dash of pit. DNA test. My friend did a DNA test on her mutt and it was pretty neat to see what it came back as. I am thinking of doing the DNA test on my shep X.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Someone suggested he might have some shepherd, you might be right.   Looks like that left ear is trying to stand.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow and we have lift off... At least on one side.  No one told me feed Marrow bones to a BC/Lab mix would make its ears stand up. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Someone suggested he might have some shepherd, you might be right.   Looks like that left ear is trying to stand.



Dare I say this? But in this picture I see pit bull. I don't see it in the other pictures though. He's cute


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Dare I say this? But in this picture I see pit bull. I don't see it in the other pictures though. He's cute


Thanks.  yikes....  pit bull? Do their ears go up and down like that?


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey! You have Fred's brother.

I'm convinced that large black dogs with white chests are actually an alien race in disguise. Once you are aware of them, they are *everywhere* Shhhhh.....


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I see lab, border collie, maybe a tad bit of pit bull? 

Border collies' ears stand up sometimes. 
Here's Zima, a border collie on my flyball team. I think they're classified as 'prick' ears. She's 100% border collie.



















Our team captain is also training her border collie pup. She has a curly coat. I call her Curly-Q.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> Yeah, we saw Savannah do it when she found a bird in one of our outdoor bushes!
> Very strange. And she is 100% Basset, nothing else in there.
> 
> I think like anything, they took a skill a dog already had and honed it in and bred for it, in Pointers.


Yep, definitely, and it's really cool to see. They have field dog demos at the state fair, and last year they had a bunch of pups at various ages. They set a little nine-week-old pointer pup in the grass, and it wandered around sniffing and such like any puppy. Then they wiggled the fake bird they hid in the grass-- and that tiny puppy went stock still and pointed! Having no experience with hunting breeds, I thought that was pretty neat.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Oskar der Drachen said:


> Hey! You have Fred's brother.
> 
> I'm convinced that large black dogs with white chests are actually an alien race in disguise. Once you are aware of them, they are *everywhere* Shhhhh.....


Aww... So cute.  I'll go with alien. Definately Alien at 6:00 a.m. this morning. When he was whining to play and I wanted to sleep.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> I see lab, border collie, maybe a tad bit of pit bull?
> 
> Border collies' ears stand up sometimes.
> Here's Zima, a border collie on my flyball team. I think they're classified as 'prick' ears. She's 100% border collie.
> ...


Thanks for the pictures. I didn't know that about B/C ears. Ivan definately has some in curly fur in his coat. It's really noticiable at the end of his tail.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

He really is a dead ringer for Fred when Fred was young.

Fred is Lab/Pit/Huntaway which is a cattle herding breed here in New Zealand. Your boy looks too heavy in the body for a BC, they are spindly dogs in my experience, our two are built heavy.

Fred's Pitt mix is in the shape of his head and heavy chest, and his Huntaway is his brown-toned flanks, legs and the shape of his hips. His are longer than a Pitt.

As for the Lab, I think every stray dog has a touch of Lab in it  They're like blimmin rabbits.

I wouldn't worry about the Pitt mix if it is in there, Fred is the sweetest dog I have ever owned. My sister is a trainer and she has had four pitts of various mixes over the years, and nary a trouble. Raising properly is the key. Fred is a rescue pup too. He and his brother were found abandoned on the road, and had survived by eating roadkill. So apart from a taste for rabbit jerky he has been delightful. I have been a regular at the local children's ward with him over school holidays.



















This photo is the clincher I think...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Oskar der Drachen said:


> He really is a dead ringer for Fred when Fred was young.
> 
> Fred is Lab/Pit/Huntaway which is a cattle herding breed here in New Zealand. Your boy looks too heavy in the body for a BC, they are spindly dogs in my experience, our two are built heavy.
> 
> ...


The other photo of my little guy really gives a screwy perspective on size. I was trying to get a close up of the ears. Here is a better perspective on his size. He's laying next to my Shepherd. He is also a lot more brown than shows up in the pictures.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Another perspective on size. LOL


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Definite border collie in there!


----------

